# Teen Nagato x Konan - the first time



## allegro (May 21, 2009)

It's my old art .The pic is fav by many friend so i want to repair it .

The art describe Teen Nagato and Konan were still children and the first time occurred.

I spend almost 1 week to re-color it...TIRED!!


Actually i still think Konan's only love is Nagato.

Nagato(Pein) and Konan(c) Kishimoto Masashi
Art by: me


----------



## Matt Perry (May 21, 2009)

Very beautiful side shot of Konan there, I love your work.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 21, 2009)

Very nicely done, konan looks good, but Ahem..... can we have an uncensored version


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

Whoa, that's really nice.

The shading is pretty odd though


----------



## Naruto RasenShuriken (May 21, 2009)

Wow, really awesome!
Beautiful colouring and shading.
Konan is sexy too and I love her hair and eyes.
Lovely picture


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2009)

*its lovely pek*


----------



## Sheireen (May 21, 2009)

That's beautiful


----------



## Sunabozu (May 21, 2009)

Really nice ... love it. Nagato and Konan look hot


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2009)

I love it. Konan looks so hot and gorgeous.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 21, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## Zack (May 21, 2009)

beautiful work. like your style


----------



## Nagiza (May 21, 2009)

Hehehe. Nagato's staring at her. Good job with the shading. It's beautiful. ^^


----------



## Kirsty (May 21, 2009)

I really like ur work


----------



## Red_Blueberry (May 21, 2009)

Oh lala  
That is so amaxing pek 
Lovely way to do that!!! 
Rep


----------



## allegro (May 22, 2009)

Thx for all comments.You are really so nice.



Rokudaime Sennin said:


> Very nicely done, konan looks good, but Ahem..... can we have an uncensored version



About  uncensored version ,ok , i will put on and plz wait a bit.




30 Minutes said:


> Whoa, that's really nice.
> 
> The shading is pretty odd though



Plz tell me how to improve,and i am not really satisfied about the  shading actaully.



Nagiza said:


> Hehehe. Nagato's staring at her. Good job with the shading. It's beautiful. ^^


He wants  to eat her .AHAHAH


----------



## Sen (May 22, 2009)

I really like it 

Konan's hair looks really nice.  Nagato's hair could use a bit more texture or basically a few different shades so it would look realistic in my opinion.  I love the background, you did a fantastic job there.  And their skin looks great.  Overall, I think it's a fantastic drawing


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 22, 2009)

looks great


----------



## allegro (May 22, 2009)

Sen said:


> I really like it
> 
> Konan's hair looks really nice.  Nagato's hair could use a bit more texture or basically a few different shades so it would look realistic in my opinion.  I love the background, you did a fantastic job there.  And their skin looks great.  Overall, I think it's a fantastic drawing



 Your detail comment makes feel  confident.
Maybe my love of them lets the drawing full of love.Ahaha~



DeterminedIdiot said:


> looks great


THX~^^


----------



## Quincy James (May 23, 2009)

Velly nice 
Uncensored version plz. Hurr hurr


----------



## Monstre Charmant (May 23, 2009)

*squeals* Oh! The smexxies! @_@ YES!


----------



## Elle (May 23, 2009)

Very nice drawing style and composition XD.


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (May 23, 2009)

Konan looks really good


----------



## Kage (May 23, 2009)

it's really cute.


----------



## Jagon Fox (May 24, 2009)

i like those. they're pretty good


----------



## allegro (May 25, 2009)

About uncensored version , i will put on and plz wait a bit.

mmh...it's just a bit smex comparing with  the ero art  about them i am drawing .

And thx for all your comments


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 7, 2010)

He wants to eat her .AHAHAH


But 

how will nagato eat her??
hahaahah


----------



## Alex1411 (Jun 7, 2010)

Love It!^^


----------



## SweetMura (Jun 11, 2010)

Konan is so beautiful pek.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 11, 2010)

Sexy! Konan looks beautiful. You did a great job w/ their eyes.


----------



## Smiley (Jun 11, 2010)

Konan looks so beautiful


----------



## Kiss (Jun 12, 2010)

Beautiful. pek


----------



## Zentai (Jun 12, 2010)

I really love how you've done the hair, it just flows for me. :3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 12, 2010)

I loves it!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 13, 2010)

Love it as well = )


----------



## Horan (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice! Nagato's expression is  and Konan looks very lovely.


----------

